# Internet Connection Sharing Problems (XP -> 98)



## alitheg (Oct 26, 2004)

I've been working on my home network recently, and I've managed to get to the stage where my windows 98 computer (the client) can see a gateway and can retrieve the status of it. However, I cannot set up the programs on my win98 computer to access the gateway. I know that under an XP client you set up an "always on" connection through an ICS adapter that should appear, but on 98, "always on" connections are not an option, and I see no new adapter.

Can anyone help?


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Connect the two computers directly with a crossover CAT5 ethernet cable. _“Internet Connection Sharing”_ is then enabled on the actual Internet connection in the “host” PC and the “client” PC will have Internet access provided the “host” is running and online. 

To enable _“Internet Connection Sharing”_ in Windows XP, open the Network Connections folder, right click the actual internet connection (modem connection), select Properties and then the Advanced tab. Tick the box _“Allow other network users to connect through this computer’s Internet connection”_.

When you enable _"Internet Connection Sharing"_ on the Internet connection, it automatically configures the network adapter used for your "private network connection" with the IP address 192.168.0.1 and subnet mask 255.255.255.0. If you have more than one adapter available for this purpose, e.g. both a "Local Area Connection" and a "Wireless Network Connection", you will have a drop down list from which to select the appropriate adapter. The "Client" PC's Local Area Connection should be set to get its IP address automatically, which it does by DHCP from the "Host" PC. Also, if you run the Zone Alarm firewall in your "Host" PC, the Internet Zone Security level must be reduced from High to Medium or _"ICS"_ traffic will be blocked.

That's essentially it. Apart from setting "Never Dial a Connection" in Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections, there is nothing to configure within programs to use the LAN connection for internet access rather than a direct dialup. 

The "client" PC, which gets its addresses by DHCP from the "host", should have 192.168.0.1 (the host's IP address) as its Default Gateway and DNS server addresses. You can check this in Win 98 by going to "Start > Run", typing *winipcfg* and clicking OK.


> I know that under an XP client you set up an "always on" connection through an ICS adapter that should appear, but on 98, "always on" connections are not an option, and I see no new adapter.


I can't say I've ever seen anything like that with ICS. There is no new adapter in the Win 98 "client" PC, it is connecting to the "host" via its existing ethernet adapter. This scenario, with XP as the "host", is much less complicated than if you set up ICS with 98SE as the "host" as this does involve the installation of additional "adapters" in Network Properties.


----------



## alitheg (Oct 26, 2004)

I've got the computers connected to a switch. The gateway does appear. I can't see how using a crossover cable and bypassing the switch would make a difference. I'm right in thinking this would also prevent any other computers being connected to the network?


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

> I can't see how using a crossover cable and bypassing the switch would make a difference


It won't make any difference. Because _"Internet Connection Sharing"_ tends to be used as an alternative to a router when only two computers are involved, I (wrongly) assumed this to be the case with you and posted my standard "boilerplate" on the subject. With ICS and multiple "clients" then, of course, a switch is required.


----------



## alitheg (Oct 26, 2004)

So, then, why can programs on my Win98 computer not access the gateway?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not use a broadband router, the clear choice for sharing a connection?


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

The switch is perfectly fine (as multi-port broadband routers have a built in switch). If you are able to ping the gateway from the 98 computer, I would imagine that it is the configuration of the program that is the cause.


----------



## alitheg (Oct 26, 2004)

I probably will just give up and go for a broadband router, but I'm trying to work out if I can get away without doing so. The current set up is this:

WinXP(connected with Speedtouch USB modem and to network switch using ethernet card)

Win98(connected only to switch)

I think the problem lies in using the USB modem only, I just wonder why the gateway appears.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you have the USB and ethernet connections bridged? If not then the 98 will only be able to see the gateway and not past it. (assuming you are calling the xp machine the gateway)


----------



## alitheg (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah...I wondered if it was something like that. The gateway I refer to is an icon which appears on the 98 computer, but that reflects the connection on XP. How do I bridgethe USB and LAN, and why can 98 see and control the connection, but not transfer data?


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Go into Network connection and select the two connections (USB and Ethernet) then go to advanced then click bridge. This will allow the Ethernet that the 98 is connected to communicate with the USB connection.


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

> This will allow the Ethernet that the 98 is connected to communicate with the USB connection.


If the ISP only allocates one IP address and you bridge the connections, how does the second PC get an IP address that will let it get online? The *bridge* will get the address allocated by the ISP, but there is no "router" (as in ICS host) to route the internet traffic to the second PC and no DHCP server to allocate its IP address, which needs to be a LAN one.

It seems to me that the connections should remain separate with ICS enabled on the actual Internet Connection in the "host" PC.


----------

